# كتاب و فيديو لتعليم الــ Autodesk Inventor



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم كتاب لتعليم برنامج الــ Autodesk Inventor بالاضافة الى فيديو تعليمى ايضا

الكتاب الاول

Autodesk Inventor 2008 Getting Started

http://www.mediafire.com/?xyluzzzi2ii

تعليم فيديو

Autodesk Inventor 11 - Video Training

الجزء الاول 

http://mihd.net/ocmtaf/ap_2008_solid_modeling_____cd-rom.part1.rar 


الجزء الثانى

http://mihd.net/2vf50k/ap_2008_solid_modeling_____cd-rom.part2.rar 

الجزء الثالث

http://mihd.net/0mczuw/ap_2008_solid_modeling_____cd-rom.part3.rar 

الجزء الرابع

http://mihd.net/09l2ed/ap_2008_solid_modeling_____cd-rom.part4.rar 

الجزء الخامس

http://mihd.net/meh451/ap_2008_solid_modeling_____cd-rom.part5.rar 

الجزء السادس

http://mihd.net/htb89f/ap_2008_solid_modeling_____cd-rom.part6.rar 


اتمنى ان ينتفع بيهم الجميع

وشكرا


----------



## fmharfoush (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 نوفمبر 2008)

fmharfoush قال:


> مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


 

الشكر لله .............


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (18 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks for you


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

MAHMOUDFOUAD قال:


> thanks for you


 

you are welcome


----------



## ايمن حمزه (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر ليك يابشمهندس احمد 
لكن الروابط لا تعمل عندي 
هل ممكن الممكن رفع الفيديوهات علي موقع megaupload 
وجزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر لصاحب الموضوع احمد الطيب لان البرنامج ده بجد كويس جداااااااااا ومش واخد حقه فى التعليم عشان كده بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع انا هضيف روابط سريعه على الرابيد شير لنفس الكتاب والفيديو
رابط الكتاب على الرابيد شير
http://rapidshare.com/files/126747830/Autodesk_inventor_2008__Getting_Started.rar

ولتحميل الفيديوهات من الرابيد شير 
http://rapidshare.com/files/52776627/AP_2008_Solid_Modeling_______CD-ROM_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/52780781/AP_2008_Solid_Modeling_______CD-ROM_.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/52783548/AP_2008_Solid_Modeling_______CD-ROM_.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/52787069/AP_2008_Solid_Modeling_______CD-ROM_.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/52422156/AP_2008_Solid_Modeling_______CD-ROM_.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/52424046/AP_2008_Solid_Modeling_______CD-ROM_.part6.rar
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## أمير البحر (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور حبيب القلب الغالي


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد سيف النصر قال:


> الف شكر لصاحب الموضوع احمد الطيب لان البرنامج ده بجد كويس جداااااااااا ومش واخد حقه فى التعليم عشان كده بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع انا هضيف روابط سريعه على الرابيد شير لنفس الكتاب والفيديو
> رابط الكتاب على الرابيد شير
> http://rapidshare.com/files/126747830/autodesk_inventor_2008__getting_started.rar
> 
> ...


 

اشكرك على ذوقق و كرم اخلاقك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

أمير البحر قال:


> مشكور حبيب القلب الغالي


 

الشكر لله ..................


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (28 نوفمبر 2008)

لا شكر على واجب يا م احمد المهم الاستفاده للجميع وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد سيف النصر قال:


> لا شكر على واجب يا م احمد المهم الاستفاده للجميع وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


 
الله يكرمك ................ :55:


----------



## casper_13_96 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ايمن حمزه (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجوك يابشمهندس احمد هل هناك امكانية رفع الفيديوهات علي موقع 
Megaupload 
وجزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## ضياء رمضان محمد (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخى، بس ارجوك ترفع الفيديوهات على روابط جديدة لان هذة الروابط مش شغالة 

و ارجو بعد اذنك الاهتمام لانى احتاجها ضرورى


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 نوفمبر 2008)

casper_13_96 قال:


> جزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير
> وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


 
و جزاك يا باشمهندس ......................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> ارجوك يابشمهندس احمد هل هناك امكانية رفع الفيديوهات علي موقع
> Megaupload
> وجزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

حاضر يا باشمهندس ايمن انا الان برفعه على موقع الــ Megaupload و ان شاء الله اول لما يخلص حضع لحضرتك الرابط.

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ضياء رمضان محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخى، بس ارجوك ترفع الفيديوهات على روابط جديدة لان هذة الروابط مش شغالة
> 
> و ارجو بعد اذنك الاهتمام لانى احتاجها ضرورى


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

باشمهندس ضياء، انا رجعت كل الروابط و الحمد لله كلها شغالة، ارجو من المحاولة مرة اخرى و ابلاغى بالنتيجة.

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

باشمهندس ايمن حمزة الى حضرتك الرابط على موقع الــ Megaupload.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=48OXLX9Z


و شكرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك يابشمهندس احمد 
وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> شكرا ليك يابشمهندس احمد
> وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


 

الشكر لله، وجزاك ايضا اخى الكريم


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ضياء رمضان محمد (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*اعتذار*

انا اسف يا باشمهندس الروابط كلها شغالة الحمد لله و انا نزلتها كلها ، بس ياريت تجيب باقى اجزاء الكورس الخاصة ب assembly , sheet metal و جزاك الله خيرا عنا خير الجزاء.


----------



## المهندس عبـدالعزيز (6 ديسمبر 2008)

وأنا أحط يدي بيد أخوي أحمد الطيب 
وأعطيكم كتاب جيد لبرنامج autodesk inventor 2008
وهذا الكتاب مشروع تخرج طلاب في جامعة أم القري وميزت الكتاب أنه بلغة سهله وواضحة 

وهذا الرابط

http://www.zshare.net/download/52348220a2f38a7e/

أن شاء الله تعم الفايدة علي الجميع​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 ديسمبر 2008)

0yaz9 قال:


> مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


 

الشكر لله ......................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ضياء رمضان محمد قال:


> انا اسف يا باشمهندس الروابط كلها شغالة الحمد لله و انا نزلتها كلها ، بس ياريت تجيب باقى اجزاء الكورس الخاصة ب Assembly , Sheet Metal و جزاك الله خيرا عنا خير الجزاء.


 

لا يوجد اسف اخى الكريم، المهم ان المولى عز و جل و فقق فى الحصول على ما تريد، و اتمنى ان تنتفع بيه.

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس عبـدالعزيز قال:


> وأنا أحط يدي بيد أخوي أحمد الطيب
> 
> وأعطيكم كتاب جيد لبرنامج Autodesk Inventor 2008
> وهذا الكتاب مشروع تخرج طلاب في جامعة أم القري وميزت الكتاب أنه بلغة سهله وواضحة ​
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الكريم المهندس عبد العزيز

جزاك الله كل خير على مشاركة حضرتك، جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.

و شكرا


----------



## زكرياجبر (13 يناير 2009)

شكراً لكل المشاركين بالفكرة والعمل شكرً


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكن ممكن ترفعها على موقع تاني


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 يناير 2009)

زكرياجبر قال:


> شكراً لكل المشاركين بالفكرة والعمل شكرً


 

الشكر لله ..........


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 يناير 2009)

حمدي الزعيم قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكن ممكن ترفعها على موقع تاني


 

الشكر لله، حاضر حرفعة بس ليه الروابط شغالى و الحمد لله و لا الموقع مش بيفتح عند حضرتكم 

وشكرا


----------



## adel_eng (24 يناير 2009)

*Baraka laho fik ya habibi *


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 يناير 2009)

adel_eng قال:


> *baraka laho fik ya habibi *


 
الشكر لله .......


----------



## mostafa1006 (13 يناير 2011)

مشكور وجارى التحميل


----------



## mostafa1006 (13 يناير 2011)

برجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااءالمزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 يناير 2011)

الشكر لله جميعا ...................


----------



## قلب الأحبة (4 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله كل خير : ) 

بالنسبة للمهندس عبدالعزيز 

الرتبط لا يعمل ( الموضوع من زمان ^_^ ) 

بس مش مشكلة عامة الـ رابيد شغال الحمد لله 

جزاكم الله كل خير

والموضوع أيضا موجود مرة أخرى 

على هذا الرابط

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65172-4.html

يـــا ريت يتم دمج أحد الموضوعين مع الآخر : ) 

*و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
​


----------



## eng/hamdy (27 سبتمبر 2012)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------

